# Techie Question



## ShatteredinAL (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a question...I want to install something on my husbands smartphone (Samsung galaxy s II), that will show me websites, texts, etc. I know nothing about android phones. I've only ever owned an iPhone. What and how do I install something that he couldn't see?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ShatteredinAL said:


> I have a question...I want to install something on my husbands smartphone (Samsung galaxy s II), that will show me websites, texts, etc. I know nothing about android phones. I've only ever owned an iPhone. What and how do I install something that he couldn't see?


Unless this app is specifically designed to remain hidden on his smart phone he will see it.

Having said that many of the apps that are designed to remain hidden on a smartphone "unhide" when auto-update happens.

With that in mind find the app on whatever marketplace you`re thinking about buying it from and check it`s reviews to see if this problem is mentioned before buying it.

If you find an app that does remain hidden you can buy it on your computer, place it on a mini SD card (make sure your husbands phone has a mini SD port) install it and remove your card.

Follow whatever directions are given for initiating and hiding the app

I don`t know if you could purchase it directly from your husbands phone and install it as it`ll probably e-mail him a receipt for the app if you do it with the account associated with his phone.
That would be bad.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Try at BrickHouse Security | Home Security Camera Systems | GPS Surveillance


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The following software can get you what you need:

Mobile Spy - Monitor SMS Text Messages, Call Info and GPS Locations on iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows Mobile and Symbian OS Smartphones. Spy Software for Monitoring your Cell Phone

Cell Phone Spy Software, Cell Phone monitoring Software

For android OS based phones, you may have to root the phone in order to install the above software.

Android AdvicesHow to Root Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 on ICS XWLP3 4.0.3 Firmware | Android Advices


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> Try at BrickHouse Security | Home Security Camera Systems | GPS Surveillance


I have one of Brickhouses Spark Nano real time GPS trackers.
It works beautifully


----------



## Brexin (Apr 2, 2012)

Spybubble is pretty good for the price as well ($39.99)


----------



## ShatteredinAL (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Now the trick is how to get one on his phone without him noticing it missing.


----------



## Brexin (Apr 2, 2012)

ShatteredinAL said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Now the trick is how to get one on his phone without him noticing it missing.


Well, i know for a fact that spybubble takes literally just 1 mintute to install  ... After looking at mobile-spy, it looks like it would take alittle more time (like 3 mins).

If he doesnt lock his phone, do while he sleeps


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

ShatteredinAL said:


> I have a question...I want to install something on my husbands smartphone (Samsung galaxy s II), that will show me websites, texts, etc. I know nothing about android phones. I've only ever owned an iPhone. What and how do I install something that he couldn't see?


you can get discount about mobile spy here: *mobile spy promotion*


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a subcription service that looks promising has any and all the features you would need or want to track using a smart phone.

Cell phone spy and monitoring software | Mobistealth


----------



## karval2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been using a stealthgenie.com

It has some bugs (delay of data upload sometimes), but it does what it says.
Geo location detection is not reliable.

But - helped me a LOT!
The best feature that other similar products do not offer - every incoming/outgoing call audio recording.
A surroundings recording is great as well.


----------

